

DIY hacker drone: Home-made surveillance craft can launch airborne cyber attacks - coldarchon
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2023732/DIY-hacker-drone-Home-surveillance-craft-launch-airborne-cyber-attacks.html#ixzz1UScMuiBj

======
coldarchon
I have no idea how they want to stop this ..

